# Husqvarna 924HV Engine Surging Issue



## doonteatyellowsnow

Good Morning,

I have a Husqvarna 924HV and it really surges to the point of not being able to use it. I am thinking there is a clogged jet. From what I have read, I need to just drop the float bowl and I should be able to access the jet from that and clean it out. I can really decrease the surging with a choke or small pumps of the priming ball which leads me to believe it is starving for gas as that evens it out.

Anyone had a similar occurrence that they can give me some tips on?

Thank you


----------



## detdrbuzzard

have you tried a carb cleaning


----------



## doonteatyellowsnow

That is my next step in the process. 

This is what I was going to do



Turn off fuel and run out carb
Drop carb bowl. Will I be be able to see the jet and will this be all gummed up if there is a fuel issue?
Drain tank and check inline fuel filter.


Any other recommendations?




detdrbuzzard said:


> have you tried a carb cleaning


----------



## Zavie

Here is a video from donyboy73:


----------



## doonteatyellowsnow

This looks spot on, thank you! Will be my weekend project. 



Zavie said:


> Here is a video from donyboy73:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT0STIPg4I8


----------



## doonteatyellowsnow

I took the carb off and blew the orfice out from the bottom (the side that sits in the float. I can blow through it with no issues.

What seems to be off now is it doesn't really rev up. The idle seems to be really low. It runs more consistent now and only will surge when I choke it. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## bad69cat

How does it perform under a load? There should be a screw that sets the idle speed. Bump it up a tad. If you still can't get a good idle - sometimes those non-adjustable carbs are just that way and must be modified to gain better flow through the jet to get a good idle/low RPM perormance. See here: 



 You can drill the jet out just a touch.032 drill or .033 I believe


----------



## detdrbuzzard

you most likely need to take the carb off an disassemble it, clean it and reassemble it


----------

